# Does someone get pregnant with Grade 2 and Grade 3 embryos?



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I had two embryos transferred yesterday, one was Grade 2 and one was Grade 3. I decided to take two days off but I feel I can't stop thinking about it. I wish someone could share someone could tell me that is possible to get pregnant with Grade 2 or Grade 3 embryos.  I also didn't rest very long and left the clinic. I also pushed the heavy doors on my way out of the clinic. Now I constantly torture myself by thinking it was a silly thing to do that I shouldn't have pushed or pulled anything heavy right after the embryo transfer! Please I wish someone could tell me that I am being silly! Thanks


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

Yup, a friend on here had the lowest grade embryo transferred, with lots of fragmentation, she was advised that perhaps it wasn't worth transferring and she is soon to give birth.  Theres also often little difference between a grade one and grade two embryonic terms of implantation rates, I gather, so don't lose faith.

As for straining yourself, I really wouldn't worry too much about those doors.  Someone once likened our embryos to being sesame seeds in a jam sandwich so my guess is your embryos are happily getting on with things regardless of how stressed you're feeling just now.

All the best, hope the next two weeks pass quickly for you and    for a bfp

VEC x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear VEC,

Thank you so much for your kind message which made me feel far much better!!! I know I have been ridiculous but I can't help it! It is so easy for people to say 'take it easy' but it is so hard to be! Your words have given me a lot of confidence and I will try my best to be positive and hopefully I will be able to tell you some good news in a few weeks!

Saw your baby's photo on board - so lovely!

Many thanks!

xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
I had 2, grade 2/3  embryos with fragmentation  put back both took but 1 ended up as a blighted ovum and the other my beautiful baby boy 
When i got home from e/t i ended up with mild ohss and was in agony for 2 days and thought that i didnt have a chance i was so upset but nature had other ideas

Just keep positive these little embies are tough little cookies


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Juicy27,

Your message reassured me so much. I have taken two days off at home, as I thought I should take things easy after ET. Not sure I have done the right thing as I have been anxious since I woke up. This is my first IVF and I wanted this to work so so so much.

So happy for you and hopefully my wishes will become true soon!

Many thanks

xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I had one grade 2 embryo & one grade 2/3 embryo transferred on day 2 & I'm now 17 weeks pregnant!  Both my embryos had fragmentation, one worse than the other & I remember feeling disheartened with my grades as my previous cycle had resulted in grade 1 embryos. But I've since learnt that grading isn't everything! Let your embryos work their magic! And don't worry over pushing some doors open, your embryos are tucked deep inside you!

Good luck hunxxx


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

You ladies rock! 

Thank you x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear Lollipops,

Congratulations on your great news! I think it would just be an achievement if I didn't become inscane after these two weeks. I am just freaked out that I lifted an empty suitcase today. I have been so uptight since my ET and had a massive row with my husband which made me worse and cried hysterically for half an hour. I feel I really lost the game this time   I know this sounds embarrasing, but has anyone cried and being upset easily after ET. Would this affect BFP a lot?

Thanks


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Miainlondon- Honest after me and my DH left the clinic after ET I burst out into hysterical tears, I was disheatened with the embryo grades and took it out on DH and we ended up falling out in the car on the way home! Then I felt terrible and thought I had ruined my chances! A few days later my puppy jumped onto the sofa and landed right on my stomach! That too send me into panic and I thought it was all over. By the second week I just relaxed, I gave up worrying as it was getting me nowhere and I had always been a complete hormonal stress head during my 2ww. I know its hard and every single thing feels like a huge deal, right from sneezing to picking up a carrier bag but trust me, its all in your head! Try and rleax. x


----------



## sarahjane30 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

I had a grade 2/3 and a grade 3 put back and got a BFP!!!!! I went home after  ET put feet up for 2 hours then took my dogs for a walk, i also went back to work the following day!  Try not to beat yourself up and return to normality as much as possible - just no heavy lifting!  I am just counting the days now to my early pregnancy scan  

Good luck 

S-Jx


----------

